# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Доступ в сеть Интернет восстановлен

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
	28 сентября 2012 года в 24.00 доступ в сеть Интернет был полностью восстановлен. Ухудшения связи возникли в связи с линейным повреждением на сети партнера.
	Компания Белтелеком приносит извинения за доставленные неудобства.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

